# Huelya to silvers



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

IM planning to ferry over to Huelya, spain in November, im looking on the map to head straight into Portugal, the obvious route dictates the motorway,A49,E01,A22,IP1,it says on my map its motorway but not clear as to wheather its a toll route(the type you pay at the beginning )., or I could follow the little yellow route the 125 along the coast past faro and on to portamao, whats this road like can anyone tell me ?? don't want to spend money on tolls if at all possible ... 15 weeks and counting !!!!!!


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Someone posted this link a while back it lists all the the new electronic toll roads it maybe some use to you Im not sure about the normal toll roads .

http://www.portugaltolls.com/en/web/portal-de-portagens/home

We never used toll roads when we were there but that was before the new electronic tolls were working , some of the roads were a bit rough but ok

Paul


----------



## Andythebuilder (Apr 29, 2012)

*toll roads portugal*

Hi we winter in spain and portugal every year, the 125 is the main route through the algarve and beyond it is mainly a single carriage road on a par with british a roads.we have never used a toll in portugal but beware of horse and carts they are on every road and do not pay attention to traffic flow i.e. they could be heading towards you on your side ! :lol: .
Have a good trip you will love it.
Andythebuilder.


----------



## Bica (Nov 25, 2007)

The A22 or Rua do Infant is the main motorway along the Algarve.
If you are coming in from Spain to travel the full distance to the end it would be €22.50 for a category 2 vehicle (Motor Home). Silves (which I assume you mean) is almost at the end of the motorway. The EN125 runs parallel to the A22 but closer to the coast. As has been said before it is an OK road and now a little quieter as the original resistance to use the A22 is in decline. To quote the Portugal News 

'' In a statement circulated earlier this week, EP highlighted the strong performance of the Algarve’s A22 motorway, where a rise in income of 22 percent was reported. In total, EP took in 8.9 million euros from A22 road users, up 1.6 millon euros on 2012.
“This is even more significant when taking into consideration that the peak summer period is not included in this total, which is when traffic is at its highest in the Algarve”, the statement said.
Tolls were first introduced on the A22 in December 2011.''

So the more people that use the A22 (I won't be one of them) The easier it is to drive the EN125


----------

